# vanilla extract?



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

I know a few people use vanilla extract through mice/rats water to reduce the urine smell...

Whats your opinions on this?
Does it work?
What brand do you use?
Any other tips would be very greatly appreciated! 

I do apologise for making lots of rodent threads but I am really despite to breed my own feeder rodents, but the only room I could do this in is my bedroom :blush::notworthy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I tried it, but honestly didn't notice a difference. It must be pure Vanilla extract and not vanilla flavouring. I think rats go through a 'stinky' phase when they are juvenile, but after a few months the smell settles. I only have a maximum of 4 at one time, but they live in my living room and never smell. They use their litter trays and the Oko Plus cat litter I use absorbs the smell instantly. It forms a solid lump and after a while they start pushing out the lumps and I pick them up. Right under my nose there is no smell from these lumps. :2thumb:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

feorag said:


> I tried it, but honestly didn't notice a difference. It must be pure Vanilla extract and not vanilla flavouring. I think rats go through a 'stinky' phase when they are juvenile, but after a few months the smell settles. I only have a maximum of 4 at one time, but they live in my living room and never smell. They use their litter trays and the Oko Plus cat litter I use absorbs the smell instantly. It forms a solid lump and after a while they start pushing out the lumps and I pick them up. Right under my nose there is no smell from these lumps. :2thumb:


I would be interested in trying the vinilla, is it definitely safe?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well it didn't do my rats any harm when I was trying it.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I would buy Tap-a-drop, put a drop in a tissue or cloth beside the cage every day or two and it will neutralise the smells.
The Rat Warehouse - Nilodor Tap-A-Drop Odour Remover


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Kare said:


> I would buy Tap-a-drop, put a drop in a tissue or cloth beside the cage every day or two and it will neutralise the smells.
> The Rat Warehouse - Nilodor Tap-A-Drop Odour Remover


 is that what you use?...if so do you find it works?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

IceBloodExotics said:


> is that what you use?...if so do you find it works?


It is what I use to use when I had a large number of pet mice. I think it worked well, and I still have the bottle I used back then, so it lasted through about 3-5 years of mouse keeping

The mice were in the room I used as an office, so like your situation a room I was in a lot. 

Back then though the only smell available in the UK was the original, or maybe mint. Not unpleasant, but not really nice either.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Kare said:


> It is what I use to use when I had a large number of pet mice. I think it worked well, and I still have the bottle I used back then, so it lasted through about 3-5 years of mouse keeping
> 
> The mice were in the room I used as an office, so like your situation a room I was in a lot.
> 
> Back then though the only smell available in the UK was the original, or maybe mint. Not unpleasant, but not really nice either.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:Thank you sooooooooo much:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------

